# Predict Stats for some of next years freshmen



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i got 4 even though in all honesty i haven't seen them play ALL that much but based on what I have seen and what i know about their future teams/coaches/systems...

Derrick Rose 14 5 6.5
Eric Gordon 17 5 2
OJ Mayo 17 4 4(could rise higher if Nick Young and/or Pruitt leave)
Beasley - really havent watched him at all so im not sure...

go ahead and try to predict also can predict for other guys..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerryd Bayless is going to be the highest scoring Freshman guard.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> i got 4 even though in all honesty i haven't seen them play ALL that much but based on what I have seen and what i know about their future teams/coaches/systems...
> 
> Derrick Rose 14 5 6.5
> Eric Gordon 17 5 2
> ...


I think Rose will be a little closer to 15.5/5.5apg; lot of scorers on Memphis, so his ppg could be anywhere between 14-20. I think Gordon's ppg total will be a little higher, maybe 18-19. Beasley should get 18/8-22/11, even with Walker back. Mayo's #s will depend on Young. I think Nick will jump, and Mayo will get 20.5/5/4.5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Derrick Rose: 12.1 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 6.3 APG
Eric Gordon: 19.2 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 3.9 APG

Ouch.. Stupid Illinois.. and here I was thinkin they'd be together runnin the backcourt.. instead we get McCamey and Frazier..


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Kevin Love: 16.2 points, 8.8 rebounds, 2.7 assists, 1.8 blocks


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Gordon can really score but do you think he will be put up numbers like that for Sampson....??
even if DJ White leaves.

Beasley too 
16 7 are my predicitoin

K.Love 15 9 2.5


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Mac Koshwal 15 and 8 All Big East Freshman of the Year


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Sampson needs to give Gordon the green light on anything he wants to shoot. 

I think Bayless puts up 16-18 and 5 assists.

Mayo puts up 19 points, 6 assists, 4 boards.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

kamego said:


> Mac Koshwal 15 and 8 All Big East Freshman of the Year


No way Donte Greene is gonna be starting for Syracuse next year now that we lost 3 starters and i expected him to put up good number and be Big East Freshman of the Year


----------



## YoungMufan34 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think Trevor Mbakwe will average 11.2 ppg 6.7 rpg and 1.9 bpg for Marquette


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Anthony Randolph 16,8,2


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Austin Daye- 18 ppg, 8 rpg, 2.9 bpg


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> No way Donte Greene is gonna be starting for Syracuse next year now that we lost 3 starters and i expected him to put up good number and be Big East Freshman of the Year


Donte Greene doesn't do a ton for me, anyway should Harris develop into the go to guy? Big Mac will be the main and probally only post presence for DePaul. I would think he gets good numbers as teams are forced to double team Wilson Chandler.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Can someone please let me know who the last freshman guard (and point guard at that) was to average over 5 rebounds per game? I don't think it's happened. Get real guys, guards can get that many boards in the pros because there are many more posessions and therefore more missed shots. Plus there are more threes taken and the line is further back, so there are LONGER rebounds. I don't think Rose or Gordon, or any other freshman point guard or undersized shooting guard, to grab 5 rebounds per game. You realize Gordon will be in the Big Ten right? Slooooooowwwwww.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Austin Daye- 18 ppg, 8 rpg, 2.9 bpg


The Zags are gonna be playing some exciting basketball if Micah Downs' backup averages 18/8/3.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Can someone please let me know who the last freshman guard (and point guard at that) was to average over 5 rebounds per game? I don't think it's happened. Get real guys, guards can get that many boards in the pros because there are many more posessions and therefore more missed shots. Plus there are more threes taken and the line is further back, so there are LONGER rebounds. I don't think Rose or Gordon, or any other freshman point guard or undersized shooting guard, to grab 5 rebounds per game. You realize Gordon will be in the Big Ten right? Slooooooowwwwww.


Off the top of my head I know Sammy Mejia was about 4.3 his freshman year playing the off guard spot coming off the bench half the games too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BigMac said:


> Anthony Randolph 16,8,2


HUH!?! Those are better numbers than Brandan Wright. Granted, Randolph won't have the firepower around him that Wright did this year, but I just don't see that happening, especially in the SEC.

By the way, If Kyle Singler doesn't average over 15ppg next year, Duke's in trouble. Nolan Smith won't be too bad either.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TM said:


> HUH!?! Those are better numbers than Brandan Wright. Granted, Randolph won't have the firepower around him that Wright did this year, but I just don't see that happening, especially in the SEC.
> 
> By the way, If Kyle Singler doesn't average over 15ppg next year, Duke's in trouble. Nolan Smith won't be too bad either.


If McRoberts goes to the pros Singler will get enough looks to be a stat sheet stuffer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Can someone please let me know who the last freshman guard (and point guard at that) was to average over 5 rebounds per game? I don't think it's happened. Get real guys, guards can get that many boards in the pros because there are many more posessions and therefore more missed shots. Plus there are more threes taken and the line is further back, so there are LONGER rebounds. I don't think Rose or Gordon, or any other freshman point guard or undersized shooting guard, to grab 5 rebounds per game. You realize Gordon will be in the Big Ten right? Slooooooowwwwww.


LoL I know.. just a little frustrated we wont be getting either of them let alone one..

Any predictions for Demetri McCamey anyone? 

I'll go.. takes over the PG spot at Illinois over Frazier or splits time..

5 PPG, 2 RPG, 3 APG.. BLAH!!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I have a feeling Taylor King will have as big an impact as Singler. The guy can shoot from anywhere, and at the moment he's a better rebounder than Singler. Singler is a confusing player quite often, while King is more consistent at the moment IMO. I expect 11-14 and 5 from King and about the same from Singler... If the OC Curse comes into play, change that to 5 and 2 from King with Singler getting more shots.

Rose is not going to get the shots to average anything more than 14 or 15 IMO, but he could pick up 7 or 8 assists per game and it wouldn't surprise me.

Gordon could lead the nation in scoring given the rest of the team (he won't because of the system, but the % of the offense is there for him)... I expect 18-23, 3 and 3 from him.

Bayless should pick up something like 15 and 4, but he'll need to watch the ball waaay more carefully than he's used to if he's going to primarily play as a PG.

I don't see where Beasley is going to get more than 16 and 8, and I expect more like 13.5 and 7 from him. Given the system, he might not even get that much (a lot will depend on how many ill-advised shots Walker takes).

Mayo's numbers are dependent on Nick Young. I have every reason to think Young is leaving, so I'll break it down from there. You can insert Mayo for Young in their lineup, giving Pruitt, Mayo, Gibson, Davon Jefferson (if he gets eligible) and probably Hackett. The problem there is that they can't stretch the floor like this year's team can (Young, Lod Stewart and playing the 4 guard lineups make a huge difference), so Mayo would keyed in on without too much concern for open shots for 3 (or 4 when Pruitt isn't on the floor) other guys. I think he'd score more with Young around, or a gunner to replace Lod Stewart. I'd put him at 17, 4 and 4... If for some baffling reason Pruitt leaves, Mayo could average 19, 6 and 4, but being a primary ball-handler in the Pac-10 isn't ideal for him, and Floyd would probably run Hackett at PG anyway.


I expect 16, 8 and 4 from Love, but it wouldn't surprise me if he cleans the boards a bit more than that and/or scores less than that. Right now, Luc and Mata surrender a good number of high defensive rebounds that Love would bring down (it's an upper-body strength issue). I hope for 18, 11 and 4 from him, but it doesn't pay to raise the expectations too high. He may not even get more than 25 MPG, and fellow freshman talent Chace Stanback (who would be the most offensively talented guy on this year's team) could only see scrap minutes depending on the rotations. The Bruins should return all but one from the rotation, while adding 3/4 (Love, Stanback, Dragovic will have a chance to after having this year spoiled, and if he enrolls early, Jerime Anderson could factor in too). Mata, Luc and Shipp are the obvious candidate to lose minutes, but there's too much in the air to give either Love or Stanback even a solid MPG estimate.

Another frosh I expect big things from is James Harden. ASU won't be a joke next year, and Harden could be a 18, 3 and 3 guy for them (and will be the go-to offensive option).

Since he's technically a frosh, even if he is 20+ and has been ineligible forever, Davon Jefferson needs mention. I picked him as Pac-10 ROY this year, whoops, USC forgot to get the academics committees their checks I guess (funny, they got the Galloway and Gibson ones). Assuming Young leaves, he should start at PF and should find his numbers in the 14 and 7 range if he isn't bumped in the rotation by Cromwell/Wilkenson/Lewis... I'm not entirely convinced he'll play next year, but if he does, expect his advanced age (or high maturity level for a freshman as the play callers will put it) to serve him well (although Gibson did hit a wall nevertheless).

Corey Fisher is one guy I really think has game. He could do anywhere from 5 and 2 to 15 and 6 depending on minutes and Scottie Reynolds (declaring or playing off the ball more).

There are a few other guys that could be real impact players as freshmen, although it's hard to tell before draft poll settles. For example, Cole Aldrich could be a big time impact guy, but he's coming in behind a 4 man log-jam right now.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> The Zags are gonna be playing some exciting basketball if Micah Downs' backup averages 18/8/3.


They'll both be starting. One will play PF replacing Mallon.

PG- Pargo
SG- Bouldin
SF- Downs/Daye
PF- Downs/Daye
C- Heytvelt


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> They'll both be starting. One will play PF replacing Mallon.
> 
> PG- Pargo
> SG- Bouldin
> ...


I thought Few LOVED Pendergraft. Those are still some pretty outrageous stats though. Plus Gonzaga from what I have seen goes really deep, so I don't know if he'll even get the minutes to put up that. But I obviously don't know the team as well as you do either.

Here's the only prediction I'll make... Luc Richard Mbah a Moute will out-rebound Kevin Love next season. There's always a lot of optimism about NBA rookies and college freshmen, but come on. Mbah a Moute is established in the lineup and plays at 100 miles per hour with a nose for the ball. Love will be alright, but he won't be playing more than 28 minutes per game anyway. Much less coming into a completely new environment and league and trying to hit the ground running. Some people are looking to him to be the star and lead the Bruins next year. Come on!


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Can someone please let me know who the last freshman guard (and point guard at that) was to average over 5 rebounds per game? I don't think it's happened. Get real guys, guards can get that many boards in the pros because there are many more posessions and therefore more missed shots. Plus there are more threes taken and the line is further back, so there are LONGER rebounds. I don't think Rose or Gordon, or any other freshman point guard or undersized shooting guard, to grab 5 rebounds per game. You realize Gordon will be in the Big Ten right? Slooooooowwwwww.


Paul Harris, though I am sure he played some SF and maybe only a little PG, averaged 7.1 rebounds this season in only 21.5 minutes per game. That is a terrific rebound rate for any player, let alone a 6'4" SG.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya one hting i noticed about Derrick Rose besides all the other things everyone else already said is he is a terrific rebounder...
reminds me of Stevie Francis sort of


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Template for this Thread:

A: Who is your favourite team?
B: Who is there top recruit?
C: Enter stats expected by non homers?
D: Insert homer inflation ratio (cannot be less then 50%)


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya

true

i really don't think Kevin Love will average that much... he is an excellent player and I think will end up winning the Player of the year of the NCAAs one year.... but next year UCLA will be way too loaded especially if Afflalo comes back....
I'm also a big fan of the other UCLA guy Chace Stanback he plays for my old HS and i saw a few games from him and I htink he is very underrated and if Afflalo leaves he can get the start and will put up nice numbers....

i really like the Duke trio of Smith, King and Singler i think King and smith are very underrated but its gonna be strange if McRoberts leaves duke is gonna go with a 4 guard line up??? Singler playin Center???
of course duke still has L.Thomas, J.Boykin, McClure, Zoubek... wow Duke looks really good for next year..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Template for this Thread:
> 
> A: Who is your favourite team?
> B: Who is there top recruit?
> ...


and yet we STILL got you to post in the thread. :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> and yet we STILL got you to post in the thread. :biggrin:


The word "homer" might be a little incorrect. I guess an "optomism factor" would be more fair.

We are always going to have optomistic predictions for our favourite team's recruits, but more often then not they just don't come anywhere close to them... not as freshmen anyway.

I would have predicted 15-7-4 for Paul Harris this year...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

And that's what he would have gotten if Boeheim hadn't decided he was a two year player.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> By the way, If Kyle Singler doesn't average over 15ppg next year, Duke's in trouble. Nolan Smith won't be too bad either.


I love Singler, but with the Lance Thomas situation brewing I hope that Coach K still uses Singler as a point forward. I love Singler's game and I think it would be very exciting to see Singler in that role in Duke's offense.

Duke is going to be thin in the paint if Thomas gets a release from his scholarship.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TC starting rumors again :naughty:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Quasi-Quasar said:


> I have a feeling Taylor King will have as big an impact as Singler. The guy can shoot from anywhere, and at the moment he's a better rebounder than Singler. Singler is a confusing player quite often, while King is more consistent at the moment IMO. I expect 11-14 and 5 from King and about the same from Singler... If the OC Curse comes into play, change that to 5 and 2 from King with Singler getting more shots.


Taylor King should love Duke's offense. He will get to do what he does best, chuck up three pointers. King has talent and is a good shooter, but he takes A LOT of bad shots. I dont think that will be too much of a problem, because K will change his shot selection.




> Bayless should pick up something like 15 and 4, but he'll need to watch the ball waaay more carefully than he's used to if he's going to primarily play as a PG.


I am confident that Lute is not going to change Bayless' game. He is a scoring point guard who still sets up his teammates. Lute is known for giving scoring PGs the green light, the most notable being Damon Stoudamire. Damon led the Pac-10 and scoring and assists his senior season. Chase is the go-to guy next season, but after him its McClellan and Bayless. I think Bayless can reach 18 ppg depending on what happens with McClellan, but I agree I think 15 would be more realistic.




> If for some baffling reason Pruitt leaves, Mayo could average 19, 6 and 4, but being a primary ball-handler in the Pac-10 isn't ideal for him, and Floyd would probably run Hackett at PG anyway.


Pruitt is considering leaving. He is have a nice run of games this past month or so and he knows his future is at PG in the NBA. If he comes back to play with Mayo he isnt going to get the same numbers or time at PG as this season. As for Mayo, I believe he wants to play PG in the NBA and college. He is only attending SC because of his marketing opportunities and the chance to be "the man". He is going to have an impressive year and it isnt out of the possibility he puts up 18 or 19 points, 6 assists, and arond 4 rebounds.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> TC starting rumors again :naughty:


Oh trust me, I am not starting them. These rumors are in the process of happening. Now if they happen for sure or not is still to be decided.

:biggrin: 

For the record I hate Duke, but I love Lance Thomas and Kyle Singler, and respect Coach K.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So which message board did you get them from?

Going to UA? Or Rutgers?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Here's the only prediction I'll make... Luc Richard Mbah a Moute will out-rebound Kevin Love next season. There's always a lot of optimism about NBA rookies and college freshmen, but come on. Mbah a Moute is established in the lineup and plays at 100 miles per hour with a nose for the ball. Love will be alright, but he won't be playing more than 28 minutes per game anyway. Much less coming into a completely new environment and league and trying to hit the ground running. Some people are looking to him to be the star and lead the Bruins next year. Come on!


Very possible... Mbah a Moute is going to be counted on along with Collison. I think Afflalo leaves, but there is still a possibility he returns.

The Prince SHOULD lead the team in rebounds, because that is his game. He is athletic, a good rebounder, and should clean the boards and score easy baskets. I think Love will be a nice focal point of UCLA's offense later in the season, but its hard to say a freshman is going to out rebound a guy who is a very good rebounder and should play 30 mins per game


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM, the rumors are everywhere. I am sure you have made mention of negative rumors about another program at some point in your illustrious 8-billion post career here at bbb.net. Why is it that he is "spreading rumors", and why is it that fans of specific programs have no problem discussing these rumors unless the gossip happens to be about something that could negatively affect their program?

Because unless you personally know the source of the rumor and can confirm from him that it is false, somebody telling you a rumor is false on a message board and then expecting everybody else to take that as gospel and disbelieve the original rumor because it was started on a message board...

Well, you get the point.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> So which message board did you get them from?
> 
> Going to UA? Or Rutgers?


He isnt going anywhere yet, he has to ask for a release and Coach K has to grant him one. I dont think anything happens for a while, because like I said he has to ask for a release first, which he hasnt. 

Will he? I am not sure, but him transferring isnt out of the question. 

As for what message board, I can assure you there will be no solid information (or intelligent discussion) on any message board you search; Rutgers or Arizona.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

b/c it's TC and I do this to him every time he posts about someone transferring.



> 8-billion post career here at bbb.net


someday.... someday.... :biggrin:



> why is it that fans of specific programs have no problem discussing these rumors unless the gossip happens to be about something that could negatively affect their program?


b/c that's what all biased fans do


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> b/c that's what all biased fans do


I just need to get that admission from a Blue Devil every now and then...:clap2:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Come on now. You know me. I'm only biased when I want to be. I'll be honest (for the most part)

Seriously though, I'll discuss it. I feel bad for the guy that he didn't get more playing time. If he had played like he did in those last few games of the regular season, he'd have played a whole lot more. I thought his play was too sporadic though. Honestly though, what do you expect from a freshman? It seemed like he was in foul trouble much of the time.

So next season, they lose McRoberts and gain Singler. There's no way Zoubek jumps over Thomas for PT. I think he could easily be in the starting lineup all season next year. Is he homesick? Wants more playing time? What's the speculation?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I bring some great, yet serious (realistic) rumors to this site.

You know you love my insightful posts about rumors, TM.

:biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Didn't you tell me right to the end that Arziona was the secret leader for Singler?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> Didn't you tell me right to the end that Arziona was the secret leader for Singler?


Nope, way off. I said that Singler was warming up to UA and it was between Duke and Arizona. It was going to be a difficult task to persuade Singler to go somewhere other than Duke, but Arizona did pick up some steam.

I never stated that Arizona was the leader or secret leader for Singler.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

just checking


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

There's no way Singler should be going to Duke. Does he not see the utter shell of a human being that McBobs has turned into playing under coach K? How about Shav? Did he not see the way that Ivan Radenovic blossomed into a near-star this year with about 1/8 the talent to work with? 

Singler was born to play in Lute Olson's system. And Coach K's system...I don't know what it does, but it hasn't been good for perimeter-oriented power forwards like Singler since well before Burgess. 

I bet Nolan Smith is going to do well though...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> There's no way Singler should be going to Duke. Does he not see the utter shell of a human being that McBobs has turned into playing under coach K? How about Shav? Did he not see the way that Ivan Radenovic blossomed into a near-star this year with about 1/8 the talent to work with?
> 
> Singler was born to play in Lute Olson's system. And Coach K's system...I don't know what it does, but it hasn't been good for perimeter-oriented power forwards like Singler since well before Burgess.
> 
> I bet Nolan Smith is going to do well though...


If Coack K uses Singler in a Mike Dunleavy type role they'll be just fine. Singler is much more like Dunleavy than McRoberts or Randolph. He should be handling the ball more than McRoberts and Randolph, and he should be playing the 3 exclusively. Not the 4, I wouldn't consider Kyle Singler a power forward at all.

Singler should be just fine. He has a good shot which he can get off over tough opponents anywhere on the floor. He's a great prospect.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Template for this Thread:
> 
> A: Who is your favourite team?
> B: Who is there top recruit?
> ...


A) Well I have seen all of my teams recruits play, unlike most other recruits where I would only be talking about things I have heard. So yes, I am going to be able to have a better handle on what I know.
B) Not my top recruit but the best at a postion of need. I could have easily said Dar Tucker was going to blow up next year because he is a top talent but just because he is a top 20 player I don't want to talk about him.
C and D) Guessing stats is hard. Any good fan would hope their players will do better then most others.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> And that's what he would have gotten if Boeheim hadn't decided he was a two year player.


Not the 15 points - not close to it.

Paul Harris also had several discipline issues to explain his lack of playing time early in the big east season.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> If Coack K uses Singler in a Mike Dunleavy type role they'll be just fine. Singler is much more like Dunleavy than McRoberts or Randolph. He should be handling the ball more than McRoberts and Randolph, and he should be playing the 3 exclusively. Not the 4, I wouldn't consider Kyle Singler a power forward at all.
> 
> Singler should be just fine. He has a good shot which he can get off over tough opponents anywhere on the floor. He's a great prospect.


The problem is that Dunleavey was able to play the role he did because of a guy named Carlos Boozer. There isn't anybody even close to that on Duke's team next year. 

And don't think for a minute that Kyle Singler isn't a college-level 4. Obviously he is capable of playing both, just like Julian Wright is capable of playing both. But Julian Wright at SF at the college level just isn't as effective as Julian Wright as PF. The court is smaller, and it is tougher for a larger individual to gain the space required to get around smaller, quicker players on the perimeter. And not just in terms of spacing, but in terms of team makeup. It is much harder to run an effective offense with two big guys and a 6'8 wing than it is in the NBA, and one also has to consider how many coaches simply want to get their five best players on the floor - most college teams have an abundance of effective guards to effective big men. 

Furthermore, look at Duke's system. Dunleavey played the 4 almost exclusively his final year at Duke and the Blue Devils aren't going to have much post depth next year, count on Singler playing a lot of 4. My guess is that this is why K honed in on Singler so early. But unless K pulls a rabbit out if his hat with PP, Singler is going to find himself in a similar situation to McBobs and Shav. More equipped to handle it, of course, but not even close to as optimal a situation as Arizona would have been.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

He averaged almost 10 even though he essentially didn't play most of the Big East season. Is it that much of a stretch to think he would have averaged 15 if he had gotten starter's minutes?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> The problem is that Dunleavey was able to play the role he did because of a guy named Carlos Boozer. There isn't anybody even close to that on Duke's team next year.


PP... please, oh please, oh please...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> He averaged almost 10 even though he essentially didn't play most of the Big East season. Is it that much of a stretch to think he would have averaged 15 if he had gotten starter's minutes?


8.6 in 21.9 minutes. If he would have gotten 30 minutes, he would have averaged a shade under 12 based on that ratio.

12 points on 42% shooting. I was expecting a little more efficiency.

Anyway, I don't think he showed enough to be a one or done player, even if he had been a starter, he would have been around 12-9-3.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Duke has a good shot at Patterson, but with Noah and Horford leaving, I find it hard to believe he turns down Billy D after how he featured Horford and Noah in his offense. I think Patterson ends up at Florida because of the system and freedom he would have.

As for Singler, it is hard to turn down one of your favorite teams, especially when that team is Duke. However, I think the reason Arizona gained some ground late in the recruitment was the possibility of him running the point forward. You look at who Arizona has in the back court next season; Bayless and Budinger. Singler could easily handle the ball 40 percent of the time and initiate the offense on fast breaks and in the half court, much like Iguodala did.

I understand he loves Duke, but he is going to have to fit into K's system. At Arizona the system is tailor made for him. 

Anyway, I hope he has a great career at Duke, because he is a good kid and with amazing potential and skills.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Template for this Thread:
> 
> A: Who is your favourite team?
> B: Who is there top recruit?
> ...


Haha, yeah I agree, this thread is kind of pointless...however...

Keaton Nankvhil....35 pts, 15 rebs, 9.5 assts, 2.1 blks, 1.5 stls


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

If Jeff Green leaves, the Hoyas may need Austin Freeman to be their main scorer or at least share the scoring with Roy and Dajuan. 

Chris Wright on the other hand may have to wait one season before he becomes a premier pg in the ncaa's. people are overlooking him...just like CP3 and AI. Players he's been referred to by Rivals and cnnsi.com.

They're both McDonalds All-Americans so I think it's ok to talk about them. And JN's template justifies the first two paragraphs 

For other frosh I think USC is going to have problems bc they will have too many mouths to feed. OJ Mayo, Davon Jefferson, etc. 

And Syracuse is going to be VERY good next year. Love Donte Green. Seen him play a few times.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> There's no way Singler should be going to Duke. Does he not see the utter shell of a human being that McBobs has turned into playing under coach K? How about Shav? Did he not see the way that Ivan Radenovic blossomed into a near-star this year with about 1/8 the talent to work with?
> 
> Singler was born to play in Lute Olson's system. And Coach K's system...I don't know what it does, but it hasn't been good for perimeter-oriented power forwards like Singler since well before Burgess.
> 
> I bet Nolan Smith is going to do well though...


The common theme with Shav and McRoberts is the passive attitude, people are going to see that Singler is extremely confident(somewhat cocky) like JJ and Laettner, coaches love those kind of guys, Singler will get all the looks he wants at Duke.

While we're on the subject of Oregon preps anyone that thinks that Kevin Love isnt going to start from day one for the Bruins and play as much as he can physically is smoking something.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Herb Pope will do some damage at NMSU next season


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Haha, yeah I agree, this thread is kind of pointless...however...
> 
> Keaton Nankvhil....35 pts, 15 rebs, 9.5 assts, 2.1 blks, 1.5 stls


Those numbers might be a little low.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Those numbers might be a little low.


Isnt he the next Kevin Love or is it Larry Bird?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I would say a combination of the two. Love's banging and rebounding, Bird's everything else.

Oh, and Mutombo's shot blocking with Walton's vision.


----------

